
­French bees make green and blue honey after M&M’s feast - jgv
http://rt.com/art-and-culture/news/green-honey-mms-france-744/
======
daniel-cussen
If they charge double they'll have no problem selling it.

------
nextw33k
Whilst coloured honey looks cool, you have to remember its been made from the
waste of a manufacturing process.

Just because it looks cool, doesn't mean it is.

------
malenm
Colored honey actually seems pretty awesome if it can be a controlled process
that is not harmful - rather than the result of the bees ingesting candy
waste.

~~~
derobert
If you want colored honey, wouldn't you just add food coloring to regular
honey?

That's probably essentially what is happening here—the food coloring from the
candy the bees are eating is getting into the honey.

~~~
snogglethorpe
It'd definitely be cooler if they could do it from colored flowers or
something...

[I've seen a huge range of shade variations in honey, but nothing quite like
that bright blue!]

